# Gas Mileage



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have been off for a while since my mother-in-law past away on Saturday and the funeral was yesterday.. but I am back.

I finally had the opportunity to drain my X-Trail until the time to Panic light came on the dash... while on the highway.. "Big and Red - Gas Empty Circle).. Lol... anyways... I looked at my mileage that I had for this fillup.. 498K on a full tank of gas.

I would like to know what you have had.. aslo does anyone know how much in reserver there is in the gas tank when this light comes on?

Stephen


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

That's pretty much the mileage i can get since the winter months. When the yellow warning appers for the gas tank, i can put 50 l.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mileage*

Notaire... well that's great to know... that we have the same mileage! Thanks






notaire said:


> That's pretty much the mileage i can get since the winter months. When the yellow warning appers for the gas tank, i can put 50 l.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*my mileage*

Steve,

I put in 51L in mine, then travelled 529.4kms (city driving) when the orange warning light came on. I then put 54L in it.

So, my average is 9.9L/100Kms


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Mother in Law Schesbh.
As far as mileage, my wife says she is getting over 500 km/tank ,mostly hwy driving to and from work, although there is a lot of traffic.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

*Warning Light*



SCHESBH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been off for a while since my mother-in-law past away on Saturday and the funeral was yesterday.. but I am back.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen

Today my low gas level warning light came on. I drove about 5 km and then put in 52 litres so there was still about 8 litres left in the tank.


----------

